# CANON EOS-1D X MARK II



## goodguy

To all Canon fans rejoice the new king is coming to town

Canon EOS-1D X Mark II Full Specifications


----------



## Rgollar

I am a canon 1dx fan all the way. But im not sure this has the d5 beat. I have the 1dx and I dont think they improve it that much to upgrade. But I will have to wait to make final judgement.


----------



## goodguy

Rgollar said:


> I am a canon 1dx fan all the way. But im not sure this has the d5 beat. I have the 1dx and I dont think they improve it that much to upgrade. But I will have to wait to make final judgement.


I am actually a bit surprised there isnt a big Hurra in this forum over the arrival of this camera.


----------



## Rgollar

I really am disappointed with the how little it improved. I was not expecting much in the way of shutter speed as I think they have pretty much topped out for mirror. And the 20 megapixels was about what I expected to keep the shutter speed up. I do like the cfast cards they added and the added buffer.  The focus points I am ok with as I think much more is just over the top really. The real question is going to be the dynamic range it offers? I know the price is pretty good considering. But until I see it in action, on paper it does not impress me alot more then the 1dx. I was really hoping to upgrade to the 1dxm2  but I can see a 500mm lens is my next upgrade.


----------



## coastalconn

goodguy said:


> Rgollar said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am a canon 1dx fan all the way. But im not sure this has the d5 beat. I have the 1dx and I dont think they improve it that much to upgrade. But I will have to wait to make final judgement.
> 
> 
> 
> I am actually a bit surprised there isnt a big Hurra in this forum over the arrival of this camera.
Click to expand...

I saw the announcement this morning.  Too early to tell much really.  I don't see any compelling reasons to upgrade from a 1Dx unless you really want 4K 60 FPS video.  Maybe the sensor will be much improved to match the D5 in DR, but doubtful.  I was personally hoping to see a new sensor tech that would level the playing field.  The 5D4 and 80D might be more interesting announcements later this year..  @Rgollar, maybe if the Nikon bug bites me I'll sell my 500   But hopefully after the 7dm2 comes back I will finally be happy with the IQ, if not the 1D4 really delivers the goods...


----------



## imagemaker46

I won't be rushing out to buy one, at $6000 US, that will come in close to $9000 Canadian. All the changes won't make any difference how I shoot, or what I shoot.  Being able to shoot 16fps is overkill, even for shooting sports, another feature for those "blaster" photographers, that shoot without looking.  Low light capabilities has improved, but more and more venues are also improving their lights.  I shoot stills, so any video changes don't interest me.  If people have the money they will buy this camera just to have the newest toy.


----------



## ronlane

I can see Scott's point. If you already have a flagship (1Dx), I don't think this is the upgrade to make you run out and switch. But for me personally, I would love to upgrade to it. (Well, okay add one to my stable and keep my 7D mk ii). I think that the price point under $6K USD is the enticement for people in my situation.


----------



## Braineack

Rgollar said:


> I am a canon 1dx fan all the way. But im not sure this has the d5 beat. I have the 1dx and I dont think they improve it that much to upgrade. But I will have to wait to make final judgement.



It's a joke compared to the D5.  It doesnt even seem that improved over the 1Dx.  But it was nice of them to create a bulky $600 wireless device to tranfer files with...


----------



## runnah

My shorts remain unlit.


----------



## runnah

coastalconn said:


> I don't see any compelling reasons to upgrade from a 1Dx unless you really want 4K 60 FPS video.



What really sucks is the they don't allow you to shoot in C-log (basically raw video) with this camera. They instead want you to buy their "cinema" series cameras of which only the $16k C300 can do 4k _*BUT*_ not at 60fps, for that you have to buy the C500 which does 4k @ 60fps and is also $16k but that doesn't shoot c-log either!

So frankly I have given up on Canon for a primary video camera because they don't seem to know what they are doing and purposely hobble their cameras to fit into a silly product line.


----------



## Rgollar

Braineack said:


> It's a joke compared to the D5. It doesnt even seem that improved over the 1Dx. But it was nice of them to create a bulky $600 wireless device to tranfer files with...


I would not say its a joke compared to the D5. The 1dx mark II still does better video considering the D5 only does 3 minute video clips. It does not have a better shutter speed. And who know if the dynamic range is better on the d5 vs the 1dx mark II. Yes the D5 has more focus points but come on I think thats a little overkill. The D5 does have a little better buffer but not by much. And lets face it, if that comes into play then you just spraying shots.  Lets not forget the D5 cost more for not much more other then possible better dynamic range which we do not know yet. And lets face it just expose properly and the dynamic range is really not that big of a deal. I mean if your pushing your shawdows and lights that much maybe its time to learn to expose properly and learn to post process better. I agree not a huge update for Canon but it is for Nikon. They finally caught up to the 1dx lets be honest. I am not saying the 1dx mark II is better then the D5 I dont know. But what I do know is at this level of camera these two are at right now. It does not matter there both top of there class and either one will do the job. Just my 2 cents and I am sure there will be some who will bash this opinion but it just my opinion.


----------



## runnah

imagemaker46 said:


> Being able to shoot 16fps is overkill, even for shooting sports, another feature for those "blaster" photographers, that shoot without looking.



Agreed. At some point it becomes a "who can have the highest stats" contest. Take the focus points for example. I myself, and I am willing to bet lots of action photographers, won't need 150 or whatever AF points. Heck I almost exclusively used the center cluster for my sports shots, having a focus point in the very top left of frame doesn't seem useful as that would make for a badly composed photo.


----------



## JacaRanda

runnah said:


> imagemaker46 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Being able to shoot 16fps is overkill, even for shooting sports, another feature for those "blaster" photographers, that shoot without looking.
> 
> 
> 
> . Heck I almost exclusively used the center cluster for my sports shots, having a focus point in the very top left of frame doesn't seem useful as that would make for a badly composed photo.
Click to expand...


Only when you are tracking every move of the swallow or hummingbird.  LOL   At some point it gets to be overkill as some have alluded to.
How horrible were pictures made with 1dx and d4's.  They truly sucked.  You gotta have the new toy.  RIGHT.


----------



## JacaRanda

goodguy said:


> Rgollar said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am a canon 1dx fan all the way. But im not sure this has the d5 beat. I have the 1dx and I dont think they improve it that much to upgrade. But I will have to wait to make final judgement.
> 
> 
> 
> I am actually a bit surprised there isnt a big Hurra in this forum over the arrival of this camera.
Click to expand...


I am surprised you are surprised.  How many of us do you think can afford this?  At some point long ago, much of this stuff became WENIS contests.


----------



## Braineack

Rgollar said:


> I would not say its a joke compared to the D5. The 1dx mark II still does better video considering the D5 only does 3 minute video clips.



No, it's really not a joke and will hold its own for sure.  I like hyperbole.



> And who know if the dynamic range is better on the d5 vs the 1dx mark II ... Lets not forget the D5 cost more for not much more other then possible better dynamic range which we do not know yet. And lets face it just expose properly and the dynamic range is really not that big of a deal. I mean if your pushing your shawdows and lights that much maybe its time to learn to expose properly and learn to post process better.



If it's par for the course for Canon, then yeah It's a big deal.

I recently purchased an A6000 which usings Sony's APS-C 24mp sensor.  Right off the bat, even in RAW the images dissapointed in the DR arena -- compared to my "entry-level" D610 -- even shooting at 100 ISO.  And the A6000 has much better DR at ISO 100 than the 1DX has (almost 1.5 EV more -- the D610 having 2.5 EV more).

IMHO, DR is a big deal, it was one of the first things I noticed when working on RAW files out of it, that it simply could not do as much with the image as I can with my D610 raw files.

If you havent ever played with any Sony/Nikon FF raw files, I suggest you give it a try.  It might change your tune.  Even in the most properly exposed image one could ever properly expose in a single capture.



> It does not have a better shutter speed. Yes the D5 has more focus points but come on I think thats a little overkill.



I dunno if it's overkill.  It's a cream-of-the-crop sports camera used to catch some precious fast-paced moments. 

The AF foucs area nearly covers the frame, and all all -3EV (which is the best the 1DXm2 can do at the center) -- pretty much ensuing them to work in fair lighting throughout the frame.  99 are cross type.  and then the middle bunch are -4EV.

I dunno, but it seems that the Nikon system will do a much better job of obtaining and maintaining focus in pretty poor lighting.



> The D5 does have a little better buffer but not by much. And lets face it, if that comes into play then you just spraying shots.



true.  also remember the 16fps on the 1Dxm2 needs the mirror locked up, so youre pretty much spraying and praying at that point 



> I agree not a huge update for Canon but it is for Nikon. They finally caught up to the 1dx lets be honest. I am not saying the 1dx mark II is better then the D5 I dont know. But what I do know is at this level of camera these two are at right now. It does not matter there both top of there class and either one will do the job. Just my 2 cents and I am sure there will be some who will bash this opinion but it just my opinion.



agreed.  The D5 might convert some canon shooter, but it's still probably doubtful.  people owning those cameras have too much invested to switch systems.


and jsut fwiw, the Nikon is only 8% more expensive.  But it is nice to see a Canon priced a bit more competively for once.


----------



## goodguy

JacaRanda said:


> goodguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rgollar said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am a canon 1dx fan all the way. But im not sure this has the d5 beat. I have the 1dx and I dont think they improve it that much to upgrade. But I will have to wait to make final judgement.
> 
> 
> 
> I am actually a bit surprised there isnt a big Hurra in this forum over the arrival of this camera.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am surprised you are surprised.  How many of us do you think can afford this?  At some point long ago, much of this stuff became WENIS contests.
Click to expand...

Actually the D5 made quite the waves on the other side of this forum and just like here very few can actually afford it.
I believe any technology that manufacturer puts in their top cameras will slowly trickle down to the more regular models so just for that I think its always exciting to see top models.


----------



## Rgollar

Braineack said:


> If you havent ever played with any Sony/Nikon FF raw files, I suggest you give it a try. It might change your tune. Even in the most properly exposed image one could ever properly expose in a single capture.


Before I purchased my 1dx I borrowed my cousins D4 and D750 for 3 weeks and tested them out in the tune of 14k shots, and was very impressed. Then I borrowed a friends 1dx and within 2 days purchased the 1dx. The focus system in the 1dx was better especially at birds coming straight on. Now I used a prime lens on both bodies to try and make it as equal as possible. This all came about when I was getting frustrated with my 7dm2 performance in low light. The 7dm2 is great in good light but in low light it was softer then I liked so the search was on.  From my understanding and I could be wrong as I am not a Nikon spec watcher but I dont think the D4 uses a sony sensor? So maybe I havent trully tested a sony sensor. I think both Nikon and Canon are great so I really dont think you can go wrong with either.


----------



## Didereaux

You know what I like about it?  Now the venerable 1D mkIV will be in my price range!!!!!!


----------



## JacaRanda

goodguy said:


> JacaRanda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> goodguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rgollar said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am a canon 1dx fan all the way. But im not sure this has the d5 beat. I have the 1dx and I dont think they improve it that much to upgrade. But I will have to wait to make final judgement.
> 
> 
> 
> I am actually a bit surprised there isnt a big Hurra in this forum over the arrival of this camera.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am surprised you are surprised.  How many of us do you think can afford this?  At some point long ago, much of this stuff became WENIS contests.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually the D5 made quite the waves on the other side of this forum and just like here very few can actually afford it.
> I believe any technology that manufacturer puts in their top cameras will slowly trickle down to the more regular models so just for that I think its always exciting to see top models.
Click to expand...


You win.  I haven't figured out what 'quite the waves' means yet.  It's a little tough for me to understand all the hype when I see sooooo many good/great/wonderful/nice images made with all kinds of cameras on Flickr and Facebook and TPF and wherever; prior to 2016, 2015, 2014.....  It also doesn't help when I am out and about with fellow photographers and see what the majority of them are using (with the lenses that many of them have, I'm guessing they could afford to switch every time something new comes out).  Hopefully, I will be able to report back when I see that they care enough to switch systems.

I need to learn to ignore the Wenis contests.


----------



## Braineack

goodguy said:


> I believe any technology that manufacturer puts in their top cameras will slowly trickle down to the more regular models so just for that I think its always exciting to see top models.



D500 shares a lot of the same tech.


----------



## goodguy

Braineack said:


> goodguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I believe any technology that manufacturer puts in their top cameras will slowly trickle down to the more regular models so just for that I think its always exciting to see top models.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D500 shares a lot of the same tech.
Click to expand...

Well I am pretty sure we will see some of the stuff put into the D500 in the D7300 and replacement of the D750
I cant wait to see what it will be.


----------



## goodguy

JacaRanda said:


> goodguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JacaRanda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> goodguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rgollar said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am a canon 1dx fan all the way. But im not sure this has the d5 beat. I have the 1dx and I dont think they improve it that much to upgrade. But I will have to wait to make final judgement.
> 
> 
> 
> I am actually a bit surprised there isnt a big Hurra in this forum over the arrival of this camera.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am surprised you are surprised.  How many of us do you think can afford this?  At some point long ago, much of this stuff became WENIS contests.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually the D5 made quite the waves on the other side of this forum and just like here very few can actually afford it.
> I believe any technology that manufacturer puts in their top cameras will slowly trickle down to the more regular models so just for that I think its always exciting to see top models.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You win.  I haven't figured out what 'quite the waves' means yet.  It's a little tough for me to understand all the hype when I see sooooo many good/great/wonderful/nice images made with all kinds of cameras on Flickr and Facebook and TPF and wherever; prior to 2016, 2015, 2014.....  It also doesn't help when I am out and about with fellow photographers and see what the majority of them are using (with the lenses that many of them have, I'm guessing they could afford to switch every time something new comes out).  Hopefully, I will be able to report back when I see that they care enough to switch systems.
> 
> I need to learn to ignore the Wenis contests.
Click to expand...

Well Jaca I guess you and I share some and some other things see in a different way.
We both agree that its the photographer and not the camera that creates good images but I admit it is also my weakness that I am a total gear head, new equipment excites me, whether I will get it or not I love new gear, I can read reviews on cameras I will never buy or dream on gear I will not need.
I can get excited over a Canon camera I will never even touch because I cant afford it and I am a Nikon guy 
Ok maybe I'm weird LOL maybe not


----------



## goodguy

goodguy said:


> JacaRanda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> goodguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JacaRanda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> goodguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rgollar said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am a canon 1dx fan all the way. But im not sure this has the d5 beat. I have the 1dx and I dont think they improve it that much to upgrade. But I will have to wait to make final judgement.
> 
> 
> 
> I am actually a bit surprised there isnt a big Hurra in this forum over the arrival of this camera.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am surprised you are surprised.  How many of us do you think can afford this?  At some point long ago, much of this stuff became WENIS contests.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually the D5 made quite the waves on the other side of this forum and just like here very few can actually afford it.
> I believe any technology that manufacturer puts in their top cameras will slowly trickle down to the more regular models so just for that I think its always exciting to see top models.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You win.  I haven't figured out what 'quite the waves' means yet.  It's a little tough for me to understand all the hype when I see sooooo many good/great/wonderful/nice images made with all kinds of cameras on Flickr and Facebook and TPF and wherever; prior to 2016, 2015, 2014.....  It also doesn't help when I am out and about with fellow photographers and see what the majority of them are using (with the lenses that many of them have, I'm guessing they could afford to switch every time something new comes out).  Hopefully, I will be able to report back when I see that they care enough to switch systems.
> 
> I need to learn to ignore the Wenis contests.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well Jaca I guess you and I share some and some other things see in a different way.
> We both agree that its the photographer and not the camera that creates good images but I admit it is also my weakness that I am a total gear head, new equipment excites me, whether I will get it or not I love new gear, I can read reviews on cameras I will never buy or dream on gear I will not need.
> I can get excited over a Canon camera I will never even touch because I cant afford it and I am a Nikon guy
> Ok maybe I'm weird LOL maybe not
Click to expand...

 Oh and BTW I have no idea who is or what is Wenis Contest


----------



## Dao

I wasn't so excited about camera gears anymore.  I may read about some new gears news here and there.    I will for sure read  a lot more when I am in the market of getting new or replacing old gears.     I think the more I learn, the less I care.   I think that all started back when I saw others were able to produce GREAT images with their lower end DSLR.  (i.e.  Nikon D50 or Canon XT vs my Canon 40D back then)

I am sure someone out there (maybe a lot of them) happy to see the new 1DX II.

Well ...  maybe part of me is getting older


----------



## gsgary

Braineack said:


> Rgollar said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am a canon 1dx fan all the way. But im not sure this has the d5 beat. I have the 1dx and I dont think they improve it that much to upgrade. But I will have to wait to make final judgement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a joke compared to the D5.  It doesnt even seem that improved over the 1Dx.  But it was nice of them to create a bulky $600 wireless device to tranfer files with...
Click to expand...

Have you used either  camera ?

Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk


----------



## gsgary

I don't  read about any cameras, I go out and shoot them to see what they are like

Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rgollar

gsgary said:


> I don't read about any cameras, I go out and shoot them to see what they are like


I couldnt agree more. I dont care what the stats are all I care about is what fits my needs.


----------



## JacaRanda

goodguy said:


> JacaRanda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> goodguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JacaRanda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> goodguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rgollar said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am a canon 1dx fan all the way. But im not sure this has the d5 beat. I have the 1dx and I dont think they improve it that much to upgrade. But I will have to wait to make final judgement.
> 
> 
> 
> I am actually a bit surprised there isnt a big Hurra in this forum over the arrival of this camera.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am surprised you are surprised.  How many of us do you think can afford this?  At some point long ago, much of this stuff became WENIS contests.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually the D5 made quite the waves on the other side of this forum and just like here very few can actually afford it.
> I believe any technology that manufacturer puts in their top cameras will slowly trickle down to the more regular models so just for that I think its always exciting to see top models.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You win.  I haven't figured out what 'quite the waves' means yet.  It's a little tough for me to understand all the hype when I see sooooo many good/great/wonderful/nice images made with all kinds of cameras on Flickr and Facebook and TPF and wherever; prior to 2016, 2015, 2014.....  It also doesn't help when I am out and about with fellow photographers and see what the majority of them are using (with the lenses that many of them have, I'm guessing they could afford to switch every time something new comes out).  Hopefully, I will be able to report back when I see that they care enough to switch systems.
> 
> I need to learn to ignore the Wenis contests.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well Jaca I guess you and I share some and some other things see in a different way.
> We both agree that its the photographer and not the camera that creates good images but I admit it is also my weakness that I am a total gear head, new equipment excites me, whether I will get it or not I love new gear, I can read reviews on cameras I will never buy or dream on gear I will not need.
> I can get excited over a Canon camera I will never even touch because I cant afford it and I am a Nikon guy
> Ok maybe I'm weird LOL maybe not
Click to expand...


Actually, I am a bit of a nerd with some things too.  I did decent research when I bought my wife her/our first dslr; and it's why I often mention hand size, shape, menu, ergonomics, etc. are important things to consider as well.  My wife is particular and if the shoes do not feel right after 5 minutes - then doggone, she's not going to wear them again EVER!  PERIOD! 

I RTFM prior to plugging in or turning on most gadgets (I knew some things about the 7dmii before getting it in my hands).
So we are probably more alike than you think .

My 17 year old son is in a photography class now.  I don't want him or any newbie to think there is a need for the best or latest, in order to create success.  It's really my angle on some of this stuff and offer it up in opposition.  Sometimes too much.  I need to get out and shoot more.


----------



## jaomul

Just for anyone dissing this new 1dx2, in the right hands, in theory, it should outperform a camera that took the photos in this link

Canon 1DX : Specifications and Opinions [JuzaPhoto]

Ya, I can really see from these the sensor is somehow lacking


----------



## JacaRanda

jaomul said:


> Just for anyone dissing this new 1dx2, in the right hands, in theory, it should outperform a camera that took the photos in this link
> 
> Canon 1DX : Specifications and Opinions [JuzaPhoto]
> 
> Ya, I can really see from these the sensor is somehow lacking



LOL.  Those images were okay hours ago, but once the Mii version was announced; THEY SUCK!


----------



## Dao

jaomul said:


> Just for anyone dissing this new 1dx2, in the right hands, in theory, it should outperform a camera that took the photos in this link
> 
> Canon 1DX : Specifications and Opinions [JuzaPhoto]
> 
> Ya, I can really see from these the sensor is somehow lacking




The photos from Juza were one of them which made me think back then that camera was not really matter much.  Some of his works were taken with Rebel XT (350D) and 20D and they are just amazing.


----------



## Solarflare

While I'm not invested into Canon at all, I am definitely curious if the sensor of this camera will use the new fab and if the sensor performance will now see a boost to get closer to what Nikon and Sony have to offer.


----------



## CrazyJ3

Anyone else notice in the specs the 1Dx m2 has a pop up flash included? You can see the flash partition on the pentamirror housing.


----------



## coastalconn

CrazyJ3 said:


> Anyone else notice in the specs the 1Dx m2 has a pop up flash included? You can see the flash partition on the pentamirror housing.


No pop up... Just the GPS unit


----------



## gsgary

JacaRanda said:


> goodguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JacaRanda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> goodguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JacaRanda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> goodguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rgollar said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am a canon 1dx fan all the way. But im not sure this has the d5 beat. I have the 1dx and I dont think they improve it that much to upgrade. But I will have to wait to make final judgement.
> 
> 
> 
> I am actually a bit surprised there isnt a big Hurra in this forum over the arrival of this camera.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am surprised you are surprised.  How many of us do you think can afford this?  At some point long ago, much of this stuff became WENIS contests.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually the D5 made quite the waves on the other side of this forum and just like here very few can actually afford it.
> I believe any technology that manufacturer puts in their top cameras will slowly trickle down to the more regular models so just for that I think its always exciting to see top models.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You win.  I haven't figured out what 'quite the waves' means yet.  It's a little tough for me to understand all the hype when I see sooooo many good/great/wonderful/nice images made with all kinds of cameras on Flickr and Facebook and TPF and wherever; prior to 2016, 2015, 2014.....  It also doesn't help when I am out and about with fellow photographers and see what the majority of them are using (with the lenses that many of them have, I'm guessing they could afford to switch every time something new comes out).  Hopefully, I will be able to report back when I see that they care enough to switch systems.
> 
> I need to learn to ignore the Wenis contests.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well Jaca I guess you and I share some and some other things see in a different way.
> We both agree that its the photographer and not the camera that creates good images but I admit it is also my weakness that I am a total gear head, new equipment excites me, whether I will get it or not I love new gear, I can read reviews on cameras I will never buy or dream on gear I will not need.
> I can get excited over a Canon camera I will never even touch because I cant afford it and I am a Nikon guy
> Ok maybe I'm weird LOL maybe not
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, I am a bit of a nerd with some things too.  I did decent research when I bought my wife her/our first dslr; and it's why I often mention hand size, shape, menu, ergonomics, etc. are important things to consider as well.  My wife is particular and if the shoes do not feel right after 5 minutes - then doggone, she's not going to wear them again EVER!  PERIOD!
> 
> I RTFM prior to plugging in or turning on most gadgets (I knew some things about the 7dmii before getting it in my hands).
> So we are probably more alike than you think .
> 
> My 17 year old son is in a photography class now.  I don't want him or any newbie to think there is a need for the best or latest, in order to create success.  It's really my angle on some of this stuff and offer it up in opposition.  Sometimes too much.  I need to get out and shoot more.
Click to expand...


I'm with you, there is no point having a top of the range camera if it is not comfy to hold you won't want to take it out and use it and if you do the results will not be as good as a middle of the range camera that is bad at high iso, slow focus but feels lovely in the hand
and is a joy to use


----------



## Rgollar

Wow some samples of the canon 1dxm2 shots taken at 10,000 and 32,000 iso and there clean. 10,000 impresses some but 32,000 really impresses me. Here is a link with samples
Andy Rouse - Wildlife Photographer


----------



## coastalconn

Rgollar said:


> Wow some samples of the canon 1dxm2 shots taken at 10,000 and 32,000 iso and there clean. 10,000 impresses some but 32,000 really impresses me. Here is a link with samples
> Andy Rouse - Wildlife Photographer


The images are nice, but I wouldn't get too excited since they are only 800px wide.  Pretty hard to judge anything when they are that small..


----------



## gsgary

D5 beater

Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk


----------



## goodguy

coastalconn said:


> Rgollar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow some samples of the canon 1dxm2 shots taken at 10,000 and 32,000 iso and there clean. 10,000 impresses some but 32,000 really impresses me. Here is a link with samples
> Andy Rouse - Wildlife Photographer
> 
> 
> 
> The images are nice, but I wouldn't get too excited since they are only 800px wide.  Pretty hard to judge anything when they are that small..
Click to expand...

Putting the dry numbers a side I have a feeling that the D5 and 1DXII will be extremely close as sports/wildlife platforms. I think the technology today is so high that its pretty much impossible for a maker to come out with a camera that will be significantly better then its competitors.


----------



## imagemaker46

I've never been one for reading stats. I browse through them when something new comes out, but not always. I've been producing images for decades, using everything, when I switched to digital buying my Eos 1D, the images were great, I was, and everyone else was impressed, then I used a 1D mkII and the images were great, now I'm using a 1Dx and the images are great.  The improvements have increased with each camera, shooting in low light, fps and file sizes that allow a tighter usable crop when needed.  It still all came down to the content of the image that mattered to me.  Whatever works, I just take pictures.


----------



## davidrb1946

Rgollar said:


> I am a canon 1dx fan all the way. But im not sure this has the d5 beat. I have the 1dx and I dont think they improve it that much to upgrade. But I will have to wait to make final judgement.



The new version seems aimed at the video shooters.  Not enough to make me give up the 1 D-x


----------



## compasiune11

It looks like the full frame sensor (in the industry in general) has reached "the point of diminishing returns". 
Little differences here and there from one brand to the other, making good hardware design / tweaking the most significant factor.
I think the days of "WOW!" are gone.
Perhaps the next huge "WOW!" will happen when some completely new type of sensor technology is discovered and implemented.


----------



## RDW

I think too much is made comparing the Nikon and Canon pro versions. Both camera bodies are excellent and I don't think there are very many Canon shooters who will jump to Nikon or Nikon shooters who will be jumping to Canon over these two bodies. Yes, one brand may have a feature that the other one has, but it's just way too expensive to switch brands if you're already heavily invested in glass for one or the other.  Just my 2 cents.

The Mark II is my first "pro" level camera and I love it. I shoot the 7D Mark II (which I will be selling) and the 5D Mark II (waiting for the 5D Mark IV). Happy shooting everyone!


----------



## AndreRijo

Hello guys, i'm a wedding photographer and very used to my old 5D Mark III.

I use A LOT the Rate Button but now it's gone.

This was a super important feature for me, and my workflow (same day edit, etc..)

Any ideas I can workarround this "issue"?



Cheers!


----------



## TCampbell

AndreRijo said:


> Hello guys, i'm a wedding photographer and very used to my old 5D Mark III.
> 
> I use A LOT the Rate Button but now it's gone.
> 
> This was a super important feature for me, and my workflow (same day edit, etc..)
> 
> Any ideas I can workarround this "issue"?
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers!



I replied to the same question you asked in a different thread.  Since this thread is just about a year old... it probably qualifies as a zombie thread.


----------

